# The most likely illness that fat people might suffer from.



## Jack Secret (Jan 28, 2013)

I was in a discussion with a Facebook friend about health issues with fat people. A lot of folks would point to problems like diabetes or the usual misconceptions. My thought was that if there is any illness that would affect fat people, perhaps more than other ailments, would be mental disorders. Specifically, an eating disorder.I understand that there are plenty of other reasons for gaining weight Some people just plain love to eat! But some eat out of depression and the like. (I note that there are loads of smaller people with eating disorders Like AnorexiaAnd stuff But I'm just talking about our group.

Somebody thought I was out of my tree for suggesting something like that. I don't ask this to be mean. I have seen conversations from members on this site regarding depression-Driven eating disorders that they are struggling with.

Anyone care to comment?


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jan 28, 2013)

As far as I know, the only illness that has been demonstrated to be caused/exacerbated by a high body weight is osteoarthritis.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 28, 2013)

It's not an illness but most people are Vitamin D deficient, particularly fat people because it's fat soluble so doesn't distribute/metabolize properly in people with higher body fat. Deficiency in this vitamin can also cause depression. It's easily treatable and symptoms noticeably disappear with regular use.


----------



## EMH1701 (Jan 28, 2013)

I would have said the common cold, since everyone, fat or thin, seems to get it at some point. 

The common cold is one of the few things in life that is truly non-discriminatory.


----------



## Jack Secret (Jan 29, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> It's not an illness but most people are Vitamin D deficient, particularly fat people because it's fat soluble so doesn't distribute/metabolize properly in people with higher body fat. Deficiency in this vitamin can also cause depression. It's easily treatable and symptoms noticeably disappear with regular use.



I never knew that. Could it also be due to lack of sun exposure? I don't usually see a lot of fat people with a tan. Ever since I broke my neck I've been taking vitamin B and D. I stay pretty pale now. I have to carefully watch my sun exposure.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know Many people who suffer from depression have a hard time eating (my mother at 5'2 and 95 people is a good example) If you can't get out of bed, it is hard to muster the energy to fix yourself something to eat and then actually eat it I am ill (with physical illness) right now and the last thing I want to do is eat.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 8, 2013)

I was recently diagnosed with borderline personality disorder and one of the symptoms is eating disorders. It depends on the individual as far as what type of eating disorder. Mine just happens to be bing eating disorder. I also suffer from depression and eat because of that as well. I'm sure they're intertwined.

But I also have hypothyroid disorder, which can contribute to weight gain. 

I was made to be fat I guess lol


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> But I also have hypothyroid disorder, which can contribute to weight gain.
> 
> I was made to be fat I guess lol



Hey Largenlovely,

Are you being treated for your hypothyroid? I'm just curious as I was recently diagnosed with that as well If so, is the treatment working? And how do you tell? Blood work?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2013)

Moonvine, I'm hypothyroid as well. I see an endocrinologist (and I'm fortunate enough to have found an awesome one). And yes, it's confirmed both by bloodwork and how I'm feeling. If I can answer any questions for you, just ask (here or via PM - either way you're comfortable).

Edited to add: I am being treated (Synthroid 112mcg), and have seen a small boost in energy, but no weight loss (though I have an eating disorder concurrently, so it's hard to tell what's what).


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Moonvine, I'm hypothyroid as well. I see an endocrinologist (and I'm fortunate enough to have found an awesome one). And yes, it's confirmed both by bloodwork and how I'm feeling. If I can answer any questions for you, just ask (here or via PM - either way you're comfortable).
> 
> Edited to add: I am being treated (Synthroid 112mcg), and have seen a small boost in energy, but no weight loss (though I have an eating disorder ], so it's hard to tell what's what].
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 8, 2013)

It's possible your thyroid is much more messed up than mine and is affecting your weight more... who knows. As I said, I have an eating disorder that affects things, so who knows if it would have made a difference without that complicating matters.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 8, 2013)

I've worked with a guy that got diagnosed with hypothyroidism. I swear he lost 200 pounds in a year once they got that squared away.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2013)

Jack Secret said:


> I've worked with a guy that got diagnosed with hypothyroidism. I swear he lost 200 pounds in a year once they got that squared away.



OMG if I lose 200 pounds my partner will not be attracted to me anymore, I can almost guarantee it.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> It's possible your thyroid is much more messed up than mine and is affecting your weight more... who knows. As I said, I have an eating disorder that affects things, so who knows if it would have made a difference without that complicating matters.



Thank you. I am trying not to freak out. There are all of 4 endocrinologists in this town who take my insurance, so...


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 9, 2013)

moonvine said:


> Hey Largenlovely,
> 
> Are you being treated for your hypothyroid? I'm just curious as I was recently diagnosed with that as well If so, is the treatment working? And how do you tell? Blood work?



Yes I am...I'm supposed to be checked for thyroid cancer annually but thanks to my insurance I'm not able to do that. 

My main symptoms from my thyroid being out were 1) the inability to lose weight 2) my nails had gotten really bad 3) dry skin and 4) sleepy aaaaall the time. Like super sleepy. The kind where u wake up dizzy headed and groggy and can't even turn over in bed kinda sleepy. 

I'm just going through my GP at the moment. The tumors were found on my thyroid 10 years ago by an endocrinologist in Illinois but my thyroid levels weren't completely out of whack yet. We knew it was coming at some point though.

I'm in the same boat as Ginny. I have binge eating disorder so I'm not trying to lose weight or anything. though when it finally went kaput on me, I was exercising 1-2 hrs a day and only eating 1200-1400 calories a day and wasn't losing any weight. I'm not sure how it would do now. We're still keeping tabs on it to see if the meds need adjusting


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 9, 2013)

Just to add..I said my main symptoms "were", past tense, because I don't have many symptoms now that I'm taking the levothyroxine. But If I even miss one pill though, it throws my sleeping off. I forgot to take them for 3 days in a row over the thanksgiving holiday and it messed me all up. I was sleeping 16 hrs at a time..it was terrible. I try to make sure to take it religiously.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 9, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> Just to add..I said my main symptoms "were", past tense, because I don't have many symptoms now that I'm taking the levothyroxine. But If I even miss one pill though, it throws my sleeping off. I forgot to take them for 3 days in a row over the thanksgiving holiday and it messed me all up. I was sleeping 16 hrs at a time..it was terrible. I try to make sure to take it religiously.





Hey LargeandLovely, 

Don't know if you have a smart phone, but there's a free app that lets you set reminders to take your meds It also has stuff like contraindications (I almost took Theraflu the other day but didn't because it has a reaction with one of the other meds I'm taking)

Are you still in Mobile? Want to do lunch sometime?

I'm already taking four pills a day More pills Woot.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 9, 2013)

Jack Secret said:


> I never knew that. Could it also be due to lack of sun exposure? I don't usually see a lot of fat people with a tan. Ever since I broke my neck I've been taking vitamin B and D. I stay pretty pale now. I have to carefully watch my sun exposure.


Sorry I missed this. 

It would seem that it's not a lack of sun exposure so much as other environmental factors are depleting Vitamin D from our bodies. Increased sun exposure once one is deficient, will not balance out, so hanging out at the beach or joining a tanning salon won't cut it. Supplements of D (almost always D3) are necessary and thankfully inexpensive. 

It's become such a, I won't use the word *epidemic*, but it's so common doctors are now routinely testing for deficiency in it during regular labwork.

FYI, I see MANY fat people with tans, so YMMV.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 9, 2013)

Vitamin D deficiencies are very common in larger folks simply because Vitamin D is fat-soluble. The fat cells absorb the vitamin D, which doesn't allow it to circulate throughout the body like it needs to. At least, this is my understanding.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 9, 2013)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Vitamin D deficiencies are very common in larger folks simply because Vitamin D is fat-soluble. The fat cells absorb the vitamin D, which doesn't allow it to circulate throughout the body like it needs to. At least, this is my understanding.


Yes, I mentioned that in another post above.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 9, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Yes, I mentioned that in another post above.


Sorry, I missed that one!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 9, 2013)

moonvine said:


> Are you still in Mobile? Want to do lunch sometime?



I am  I didn't know you were here in Mobile  please email me [email protected]


----------



## moore2me (Mar 15, 2013)

Jack Secret said:


> I was in a discussion with a Facebook friend about health issues with fat people. A lot of folks would point to problems like diabetes or the usual misconceptions. My thought was that if there is any illness that would affect fat people, perhaps more than other ailments, would be mental disorders. Specifically, an eating disorder.I understand that there are plenty of other reasons for gaining weight Some people just plain love to eat! But some eat out of depression and the like. (I note that there are loads of smaller people with eating disorders Like AnorexiaAnd stuff But I'm just talking about our group.
> 
> Somebody thought I was out of my tree for suggesting something like that. I don't ask this to be mean. I have seen conversations from members on this site regarding depression-Driven eating disorders that they are struggling with.
> 
> Anyone care to comment?



*I tend to agree with your camp Jack Secret, Moonvine, and LargenLovely - but maybe with a small twist . . . . All the other posters did indeed mention illnesses that are common to fat people.* Lord only knows that the medical community, our insurance companies, our newscasters, magazines, and diet pill hawkers drill us incessantly with this stuff many times a day. Sometimes it makes a person want to dig a hole and pull the dirt in over me to get away from all the evil meaniees - don't get me wrong, I am not wanting to bury myself, I just want some peace and quiet like a caterpillar gets as a pupa before it becomes a butterfly.

*I think that a common health problem I see in many people on this board (especially the new folks) deals with personality disorders*. Some call it depression - and some of us may indeed have this. Others may have poor self image brought on by society incessant pecking on our little heads (like a bunch of chickens). It took me years to come to terms with my own self image and not rely on others image of me (or what I thought they said of me).

These personality disorders can manifest themselves in many different ways such as rage, or fits of crying, binge eating, crazy dieting, hiding from view, living in a fantasy world, alcoholism, drugs, cutting, and more. I tend to go on crazy trips and watch horror movies and listen to scary music. Hubby has a real low tolerance for this weirdo BS, so I have to watch this on my own with earphones - if Little Joe and Hoss Cartwright did not play this stuff on Bonaza, Mr M2M is sure it's not good for people living in 2013.


*And another common health hazard that Lainey mentioned (and I am sure most of you have) are problems with your joints *- knees, ankles, wrists, etc. This can be from carrying extra weight, it can be from diets high in foods that cause more inflammation, it can be from poor medical intervention or assistance, and it can be from accidents (falls, breaking stuff, slipping, poor balance, etc.). This last one has me written all over it and I have some tips for preventing accidents (due to practical experience after my summer of pain). As a threat, I may write up some of these and post them later - you have been warned.


----------



## Jack Secret (Mar 15, 2013)

moore2me said:


> *I tend to agree with your camp Jack Secret, Moonvine, and LargenLovely - but maybe with a small twist . . . . All the other posters did indeed mention illnesses that are common to fat people.* Lord only knows that the medical community, our insurance companies, our newscasters, magazines, and diet pill hawkers drill us incessantly with this stuff many times a day. Sometimes it makes a person want to dig a hole and pull the dirt in over me to get away from all the evil meaniees - don't get me wrong, I am not wanting to bury myself, I just want some peace and quiet like a caterpillar gets as a pupa before it becomes a butterfly.
> 
> *I think that a common health problem I see in many people on this board (especially the new folks) deals with personality disorders*. Some call it depression - and some of us may indeed have this. Others may have poor self image brought on by society incessant pecking on our little heads (like a bunch of chickens). It took me years to come to terms with my own self image and not rely on others image of me (or what I thought they said of me).
> 
> ...



That's a really good post


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 15, 2013)

moore2me said:


> I think that a common health problem I see in many people on this board (especially the new folks) deals with personality disorders. Some call it depression - and some of us may indeed have this. Others may have poor self image brought on by society incessant pecking on our little heads (like a bunch of chickens). It took me years to come to terms with my own self image and not rely on others image of me (or what I thought they said of me).
> 
> These personality disorders can manifest themselves in many different ways such as rage, or fits of crying, binge eating, crazy dieting, hiding from view, living in a fantasy world, alcoholism, drugs, cutting, and more.


 Before you diagnose yourself with depression or low self esteem, first make sure that you are not, in fact, just surrounding yourself with assholes -- William Gibson


----------

